# Delay In Employment Visa



## mazhar1783 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello Expats,
40 days ago, I got an offer from a recruitment company as a software developer and they outsource me to the Ministry of HR.
they sent me the contract I signed and sent them back to them with my educational certificates(not attested).

now it's more than 40 days. they told me to send the attested copy of degrees from HEC then Foreign office then UAE embassy.
and the procedure here is quite a time taking as I have lost my graduate degree but have master's degree.
and It will take 40 days to get a duplicate degree.

My question is, Is it really necessary to submit attested degrees or is there any temporary alternative. I heard there is a court order document if we submit they can issue the visa and we have to submit the degrees later.

Looking for your quick response in this regards,
Mazhar


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes you have to submit your degree.

No, there are no alternatives if you wish to bring a family.

No, you cannot submit anything later.

Your potential employer should have told you immediately on receipt of your educational certificate that they needed attesting.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can get a company to attest everything for you. 

There are workarounds - in that a company can just put something like 'clerk' on your visa to get it done for the time being, then at visa renewal, submit the attested documents to have your actual job description put on - many people have done this - myself included.

But it depends if they actually require all your certificates to get you in the country to start with.

40 days seems a long time to get things done and you can get an outside company to get everything attested in a couple of weeks.

Legally speaking, companies have TEN days to finalise all the paperwork to get you in the country, before you can look elsewhere.


----------

